# Pantyhose and my PC



## Rezr (Apr 9, 2010)

Hey guys was going to clean my PC out to day with a can of compressed air and after im done im planning on gluing cut outs of stockings over these holes which allow air to flow in. Will this cause static or anything that may harm my pc? or do you think its safe?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Rezr :wave:

It's perfectly safe to use over the vent-holes or even slightly stretched over the fans - Not so tight as to enlarge the mesh, but not so loose as to let it flap into the fan-blades.

Just make sure the pantyhose isn't being worn, when you cut them up :grin:


----------

